# Snowbird with some basic questions



## Bassrunner (Dec 3, 2012)

I have a lot of freshwater experience, and was reasonably successful in Fort Walton area last year in salt water. ( I have a boat) I would like to fish more tidal rivers. My question is how do you determine when up a river if it is better to target salt water species or freshwater. I realize that tides, river flow etc. effects salinity. Typically in normal water conditions how far up river do saltwater fish travel vs freshwater fish downstream. Any help appreciated. For what it's worth I release the majority of fish I catch.

Thanks


----------



## gsittoniv (Jun 4, 2011)

Salt water fish are gonna stay in te mouth of the river closer to the bay and visa versa with fresh water fish. This is the best time of year to go tithe mouth of rivers or bayous to catch specs and redfish. Berkley gulp is a personal favorite of mine with a red jog head. And you can't go wrong with live bait (shrimp). Or bull minnows for flounder on a Carolina rig. Don't know much about fresh water fishing this time of year. Good luck hope this helps


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

I agree with using Gulp Alive lures. But in some rivers around here you can go into the creeks and catch just as many Specks as if you were at the mouths. Best to find deeper holes where the fish may stackup because of the warmer water temps. For example, I go to Blackwater River and go to a big creek off the main river near a bridge and kill Specks and Stripers. 

As for what to target, when up river you may have to just switch baits depending on what's biting. I generally Bass fish, but when I see what's biting, then I switch. 

NJD


----------

